# Gap in Klein Side Cutter Knives



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

They are ground straight and close on an angle.
The back will wear down and eventually the jaws will touch together.
It does take a bit of time.
Like breaking in a saddle.
It will be worth it.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Thise look so cool![emoji106]

Im tempted to pick a couple up every time im at the supply house

Texting and Driving


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

They do look pretty sweet. I do wish they at least came with the crimping die or the fish tape puller, given the price. Either way, it's a nice, heavy duty linesman with a cool design. These definitely won't get mixed up with everyone else's.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

completely normal.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Agreed, it's normal for Kleins, and it makes them wear in better. Channellock brand cutters use a different desgin, they have an anvil and knife type design. 

Incidentally unless you're cutting very small wires they'll cleave cleanly even if the knives don't quite meet.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

I was wondering what was a better design:
- knife to knife or
- knife to anvil

Interesting to see the different manufacturers (Klein, Knipex, NWS, Channelock, Ideal) use different cutter designs for different pliers (linesman, diagonal cutters, etc.)

Looks like I'll be keeping these sweet looking Kleins! Thanks everyone.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I love channellocks knife to anvil, especially now that they increased the leverage with the smaller fulcrum. They cut smooth as butter, are a great value, and Channellock employs United Steelworkers which is okay in my book.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

I got my first Klein brand sidecutters last year when I was on a fire alarm crew. I was irritated that they wouldn't reliably cut jetline or fine stranded copper right out of the package. I even had my apprentice spend a few days straight working the handles with a bit of oil for me while we were doing layout. I dunno. I'm sure they do wear in nicely. I'd just rather have a tool work flawlessly new and as it wears out over the years I adjust technique accordingly and it becomes a thing of beauty and joy forever and nobody else can use 'em right because I instinctively know where the sweet spots are. That is far better to me than building something that works like a tird when new and will take a few years of working like a tird to become just right. I've used ones that have been broken in thoroughly and they are very pleasant to use, no argument there. It's just not a journey I want to take to get 'em there.

Edit: I ended up going with Knipex for my daily carry sidecutters. The cutter is so much sharper and the action is nicely loose. I'm sure they will be wobbly AF in 15 years but ehhhhhhh


----------

